# [SOLVED] MW2 startup issue



## minnimoo (Feb 16, 2010)

Gedday,

My MW2 game has been working fine since the release date, all of a sudden, since an update in early 2010, i keep getting an error message when i go to start the multiplayer section of the game.

What happens:


i connect to the net
i launch the MW2 multiplayer game
screen goes black
i hear an error noise
i can see a large mouse
screen is non responsive
nothing works
i ctr + alt + del
open task manager
see the game is non responsive
can also see the desktop has gone to 800x600 resolution
can see a prompt "To run this application, the resolution of the screen should not be less than 800x600"
then i end task [email protected] multiplayer
then i am sad
can anyone help???


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*

Hey welcome to TSF.

What update in 2010? Was it a MW2 patch, a Windows update, etc?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*

Hey mate, welcome to TSF.

Right click the shortcut and go onto the Compatibility tab and make sure the "run in 640 x 480 screen resolution" hasn't got a tick next to it.

If it isn't ticked go on the Shortcut tab and try changing where it says Run: from "Normal Window" to "Maximised".


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*

Here is another couple of ideas to try afterwards if my 1st ones don't work...

One is to navigate to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\Redist\DirectX (or equivalent) and run DXSetup.exe

Another is to try to run it in windowed mode, but that means altering a file generated by the game.

Open C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\players\config.cfg (or equivalent) and look for

seta r_fullscreen "1" 

Change the 1 to a 0.

You might want to back-up the file before altering it.


----------



## minnimoo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*



rossva said:


> Hey welcome to TSF.
> 
> What update in 2010? Was it a MW2 patch, a Windows update, etc?


It was a MW2 patch...


----------



## minnimoo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*



Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate, welcome to TSF.
> 
> Right click the shortcut and go onto the Compatibility tab and make sure the "run in 640 x 480 screen resolution" hasn't got a tick next to it.
> 
> If it isn't ticked go on the Shortcut tab and try changing where it says Run: from "Normal Window" to "Maximised".


I checked that after reading the things to do before you post thread.

I was very optomistic, but no same thing happens :sigh:


----------



## minnimoo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*



Redeye3323 said:


> Here is another couple of ideas to try afterwards if my 1st ones don't work...
> 
> One is to navigate to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\Redist\DirectX (or equivalent) and run DXSetup.exe
> 
> ...


I tried running DXsetup and it loaded some files, but still the same problem persists.

I should also mention that it is always asking me to run in safe mode when launching [email protected] i have tried both options with no difference. 
Ill try the windowed mode next.

:smile:


----------



## minnimoo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*



Redeye3323 said:


> Here is another couple of ideas to try afterwards if my 1st ones don't work...
> 
> One is to navigate to C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\Redist\DirectX (or equivalent) and run DXSetup.exe
> 
> ...


That didnt work either 

Thanks for trying guys anymore suggestions?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*

Hey minnimoo,

I found this which may work...

---
Try deleting this file within the game folder.

mp_playlists.ff
---

Make a copy of the file and then remove it and see if that works...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*

Also, I found this which may help you out...

For Windows Vista\Windows 7
1) Right-click on your desktop and select Personalize.
2) Click on Display Settings
3) Set the resolution slider to 1024X768
4) Set the colors to Highest (32 bit).
5) Click Apply and OK.


Also this...

# All background applications should be shut down prior to running the game.

1) Go to the Start bar and select Run. (If you are on Vista or Windows 7, hit the Windows key and the R key at the same time)
2) In the Run window, type in msconfig and hit enter.
3) Once the utility comes up, go to the Startup tab and hit the Disable All button.
4) Next go to the Services tab and check the “Hide All Microsoft Services” checkbox and then hit the Disable All button.
5) Hit the OK button and close the utility, and restart your computer when prompted to.


----------



## minnimoo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*



Redeye3323 said:


> Hey minnimoo,
> 
> I found this which may work...
> 
> ...


i undid (did and then undid) all the other things i tried and this one worked, no idea why as i did not screw around with all that stuff but im just happy it did work! thank you all so much for your help i seriously couldn't have done it without you. Now i can resume my addiction to MW2 (at least i gave the solo campaign a good dint 

Thanks again

minnimoo

P.S.
Will come here for sure if i have any other problems.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MW2 startup issue*



minnimoo said:


> i undid (did and then undid) all the other things i tried and this one worked, no idea why as i did not screw around with all that stuff but im just happy it did work! thank you all so much for your help i seriously couldn't have done it without you. Now i can resume my addiction to MW2 (at least i gave the solo campaign a good dint
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


Very glad to hear it mate, any more gaming problems then you know where we are :wave:


----------

